# FR/EN: pas de + singulier/pluriel -- no + singular/plural



## olives

Hello,

I've got a question where French and English are concerned.
When have we to put a "-s" at the end of the word after a pattern such as "pas de/no"? Even if I'm french, I'm not sure to know why/when I have to.

Examples:
"Je n'ai pas de projet pour ce soir." = "I have no plans for tonight."
"Nous ne faisons pas de projets pour cet été." = "We're not making any plans for tonight."

Thanks,
Goodbye.

*Moderator note*: Multiple threads merged to create this one. Regarding the French, see also this thread in the Français Seulement forum. Regarding the English, see also EN: a / any + singular / plural noun.


----------



## Mytskine

Je ne crois pas qu'en anglais on fasse jamais suivre cette forme d'un pluriel.
En français, le singulier est recommandé, mais le pluriel est d'usage fréquent. Mais je n'ai pas de texte de référence pour appuyer mes propos.


----------



## CapnPrep

Le singulier et le pluriel sont possibles, en français comme en anglais. Le choix est guidé par le sens de la phrase _affirmative_ correspondante :

Un particulier possède normalement une seule voiture :_
J'ai une voiture._ → Je n'ai pas de voiture. [I have no car.]
Un collectionneur/vendeur possède d'habitude plusieurs voitures :
_J'ai des voitures._ → Je n'ai pas de voiture*s*. [I have no car*s*.]


----------



## ptite_flor

I have a doubt. Would you use a singular or a plural noun after "no". Here is my context:

- .... has no criteria
- .... has no criterion


----------



## LadyPris

Always singular after no


----------



## Sickduck

Not necessarily, LadyPris. Don't you say: He has no parents left?


----------



## Suehil

It depends on context.  If you would only expect to have one, then it is singular: "I have no home" otherwise it will be plural: "There are no cars on the street"


----------



## MaLtA

Salut a tous !

j'ai un probleme avec ces deux phrases: j'ai deux soeurs = _je n'ai pas de soeurs ou je n'ai pas de soeur? _laquelle est correcte s'il vous plait?

MERCI

Malte


----------



## Tresley

Hello Malta,

I think that you can say either.

In English we can say:

'I dont have a sister' and 'I don't have any sisters'

It's the same thing in French.

I hope this helps.


----------



## MaLtA

merci gil et Tesley - tres gentil

je veux savoir laquelle de ces 2 phrases est correcte a la forme negative:

Je n'ai pas de _soeurs_ 

ou

Je n'ai pas de _soeur _

La phrase affirmative c'est:_ j'ai deux soeurs_

merci beaucoup


----------



## SwissPete

Je n'ai pas de soeur (singular) would be my choice.


----------



## MaLtA

merci swiss pete

et la phrase: _j'ai des enfants_, devient: _je n'ai pas d'enfants?_

_merci _


----------



## jann

Hello MaLtA 

There is a thread on the French Only forum similar to your question: pas de + singulier / pluriel
There is a useful link to the BDL in post #6 in that thread, in addition to the discussion.

[…]


----------



## SwissPete

Again, my choice would be to go with the singular (je n'ai pas d'enfant). But this is the way I see it; some other members may disagree. I will look at the link suggested by jann; please do likewise.


----------



## johnL

Unfortunately, I am unable to read the thread suggested by jann. (Too many big words.) But if I read the first few posts correctly, they are saying that the plural _griffes_ is used because animals that have claws have more than one, and the singular _corne_ is used because some animals have only one? And then I think that people started disagreeing on the reasoning for the singular _corne_. According to my French course, the singular is correct, and so I would really like to know whether the discussion was resolved as to which is proper.
Thanks.


----------



## SwissPete

It is indeed confusing. Look at the examples here, which seem to contradict what I said previously (I was applying logic, which sometimes does not work  ).


----------



## itka

But... you're not wrong SwissPete... You said :
je n'ai pas de soeur ---> how many sisters would I have if I did ? One or more... so you can use the singular or the plural, as you like it...

The same for "je n'ai pas d'enfant"

I would go too for the singular.

At the opposite :
Cet homme n'a pas de cheveux ---> the singular is here impossible ! (If he did have hair, he would have a lot of)


----------



## valouX

coucou à tous,

voici une question:
comment marche le pluriel en anglais?!
par exemple quand on dit en français "je n'ai aucune question" (aucun est toujours suivi du singulier...)
quand est-il en anglais?! en effet, je sais que l'on peut dire "no way" (pas question!) ou no idea (aucune idée) mais aussi no taxes (pas de taxe) ou "no worries" (pas d'affolement)...
Alors "no" suivi du singulier ou du pluriel?! 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Tabac

'No' can be followed by singular or plural, depending on the situation, or on your preference.

Who's that at the door?  I have no idea.
Did you come prepared with suggestions?  I have no new ideas.

Are you certain of that?  No question (about it).
Are these items clear to you?  (I have) no questions.


----------



## jann

Valoux, une négation en français peut très bien être suivie d'un pluriel, en fonction de ce que vous voulez dire.... et c'est à peu près pareil en anglais. 

Comparer :
Je n'ai pas d'ami*s* - _I don't have any friend*s*, I have no friend*s*._
Je n'ai pas de voiture. - _I don't have a car, I have no car._
Je ne me sens pas inspiré, je n'ai pas d'idée*s*. -> _I don't  have any idea*s*._

"Aucune idée" veut dire "même pas une idée"... impossible donc qu' "idée" soit au pluriel parce que ça n'aurait pas de sens de dire "une idées".  Et 

Qu'est-ce qu'il veut? Je n'ai aucune idée. = _I have (absolutely) no idea.

_Est-ce que ça aide ?


----------



## braz

Hi there,

I just have a very basic question but can't really find any answers to it.

When you want to say that there's no "something" such as "bed", "bird", "beer"... do you add an "s" at the end such as beds, birds, beers...

So do you rather say: There's no element
                              There's no elements
                              There are no element
                              There are no element

Cheers,
braz


----------



## cropje_jnr

More or less as in French, you will use the singular when one may reasonably expect to find only one of the relevant objects. If there is likely to be several, the plural is generally preferred.

So it would be possible to say "there is no bed" if a room doesn't have a bed, whereas "there are no beds" would imply that you expected several beds (you might be talking about a hospital ward, for example). 

"There is no bird", however, sounds odd out of context, as compared to "there are no birds". The same goes for "there are no beers" (the speaker implies s/he expected several beverages, but there are none) versus "there is no beer".

My feeling is that where you would use a plural in French, you may generally do likewise in English, and vice versa.

Finally, "there's no + noun pl." is OK conversationally, but it's better to write "there are no".


----------



## Jacques818

Bonjour tout le monde! Petite question. Quand on utilise la construction "pas de + objet" (par exemple: Il n'y avait pas de____) est-ce que l'objet devrait être épelé au pluriel ou au singulier ou est-ce qu'il importe? Par exemple: Il n'y avait pas de problème....ou....il n'y avait pas de problèmes. Différence mineure mais je voulais juste vérifer lequel est correct. Merci tout le monde!


----------



## Ethel_34

Ben dans la mesure ou il y a absence de quelque chose, la logique voudrait que ce soit au singulier. Cependant, les Français utiliseront le pluriel, la preuve dans la phrase :

il n'y avait pas de chevaux dans le pré


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont souvent possibles, le singulier étant plus logique, sauf lorsque les objets en question sont habituellement plusieurs.

_Sa poupée n'a pas/plus de bouch*e*._

_Sa poupée n'a pas/plus de cheveu*x*._


----------



## itka

> Cependant, les Français utiliseront le pluriel, la preuve dans la phrase : il n'y avait pas de chevaux dans le pré


Non, ça ne se passe pas comme ça.
Si tu attends un mot au singulier, tu auras aussi un singulier après "pas de...", si le mot serait normalement au pluriel, alors tu auras "pas de ..."+ pluriel.
_Est-ce qu'elle a une alliance ? _(un anneau de mariage) ---> si elle en a, elle en a une seule.
_- non, elle n'a pas d'alliance._

_Est-ce qu'il a des cheveux ? _---> s'il en a, normalement, il en a plusieurs.
_- non, il n'a pas de cheveux._

_Est-ce qu'il y a de la musique ? _(article partitif)
_- non, il n'y a pas de musique._


----------



## lefrancophile

Je suis presque sûr qu'en général il faut utiliser le pluriel dans cette tournure de phrase, mais est-ce qu'il y a des cas où on utilise le singulier? Par exemple, comparons:

"Je n'ai pas de _mots_, tout court."

"Je n'ai pas de _mot_ à ajouter."

Merci.


----------



## janpol

j'ai aussi une préférence pour le pluriel mais les deux doivent marcher


----------



## Nicomon

J'opterais aussi pour le pluriel. Sinon, je dirais : _je n'ai aucun mot/rien à ajouter._

J'ajoute cette page de la BDL : *pas de*. On y trouve entre autres cet exemple : 





> Il n’y a pas de *mots *pour décrire cette situation.


 
*Edit *: Je mettrais à la rigueur _mot _au singulier, dans le cas peu probable où il serait employé dans ce sens :


> Message très court. Écrire, dire un mot à qqn.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, après je n'ai pas de, j'utilise le singulier. Sauf lorsque le nom qui suit est habituellement au pluriel.

E.G. : J'ai n'ai pas de pomme à manger, je n'ai pas d'ongles à ma main (car il y a toujours plusieurs ongles par main), je n'ai pas d'ongle à mes doigts.

Dans le cas des mots, je partirais du fait qu'on ne dit rarement qu'un mot tout seul. Je mettrai donc un s à mot. Sinon je dirais _je n'ai pas un mot à ajouter._


----------



## tilt

Entièrement d'accord.
Le pluriel me paraitrait même étrange si le contexte ne le justifiait pas, comme dans les exemples que tu donnes. Il suffit de penser la phrase à l'affirmative et de voir si l'on utilise alors _un _ou _des_, pour décider de la forme à employer. On peut aussi remplacer le nom par un mot dont le singulier et le pluriel ne se prononcent pas pareil, pour aider à la décision.

Ainsi, un voyageur à pied dira _je n'ai pas de cheval_ (l'affirmative serait _j'ai un cheval_), alors qu'un éleveur ayant vendu tout son cheptel dira _je n'ai pas de chevaux_ (à comparer à _j'ai des chevaux_), puisqu'on s'attend à ce que le premier en ait un seul et le second, plusieurs.


----------



## Nicomon

Je souligne au passage que la page de la BDL vers laquelle j'ai mis le lien explique clairement ces nuances. 

Et oui, Lacuzon.. _pas un mot_ est plus joli que _aucun mot_.


----------



## Gabv

Dear all,

Can anyone explain me what is the most appropriate sentence to express the idea that I have found no relevant information regarding a query.

It seems the plural sentence is the good answer... but is there a grammatical rule? Would the same apply to a sentence such as "There are no requirements" (instead of "there is no requirement")?

Thanks for your help.
Gab


----------



## Oddmania

Hmmm... I don't think _No + plural _is correct, but I may be wrong.

I'd say _There is no result_, or _There are not any result(s ?)_.


----------



## quinoa

It will depend on what is normally or usuallyly expected in the present context.


----------



## moustic

Dans le contexte donné, les deux phrases sont correctes : there is / are no result(s).

There is / are no requirement(s) - singulier ou pluriel - pas de problème.


----------



## geostan

In this case, I prefer the plural. The singular does not sound idiomatic. In other sentences, however, either form seems fine. 

There is no alternative/There are no alternatives.


----------



## Jerail

When you say _no_, that implies that there are, in fact, 0 requirements. You couldn't say _0 requirement_ because 0 is treated as plural, and therefore you shouldn't say _no requirement_, either.

_There are no requirements._


----------



## geostan

Nice try, but I don't agree. _No_ is an adjective and as such may be followed by a singular or a pural. As I suggested, however, some examples do not lend themselves to the singular form.

Here is an example which I would not use in the plural:

_There is no justification for that._


----------



## Jerail

Good point, I had just been thinking about his example.
Theoretically, one could also say _there are no justifications for that_, but it sounds awkward.


----------



## Mel_Lamothe

Hi, if I would like to translate ''Il n'y a pas de fenêtre à cette maison''. Do I say ''There is no window on this house'' or ''There are no windows on this house'' and why?
Thank you.


----------



## Keith Bradford

You can say either and both are correct.

However, ''There are no windows on this house'' seems more logical because most houses do have several windows, so you expect a plural.


----------



## wally007

J'ai des petits soucis concernant l'utilisation de cette forme en anglais :
Pourriez- vous me dire ce qui est correct. :  there is no kid. There are no kids
Je n'arrive pas à savoir si je dois mettre un. There's. There are


Je suis sûr que c'est simple mais j' y arrive pas =)

 Merci


----------



## jann

Mais ça dépend de ce que vous avez en tête ! 

Pensez-vous à "il n'y a pas d'enfant*s*" = there are no kids/children...
Ou plutôt à "il n'y a pas d'enfant" = there is no kid/child ?

Si logiquement dans votre contexte précis, il ne s'agirait que d'un seul enfant au cas où il y en avait un, vous mettez alors le singulier dans la phrase négative.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Je ne peux que paraphraser jann:

There is no kid on that bike
There are no kids in that bus


----------



## MmePitchounette

Bonjour,

Lorsqu'un phrase débute par "no" (ex:  No differences were found...),
je me questionne toujours à savoir:  si "no" signifie "none", ça ne peut donc pas être pluriel.  

Toujours selon mon exemple, devrait-on écrire "no difference was found" or "no differences were found"...  Dans ma tête, ce serait logique d'y aller avec le singulier puisque "aucune différence" est sinculier et non pluriel.
Pourtant, je lis souvent des choses du genre:  "no consensus were reached", "no preferences were indicated", etc. etc.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer la règle à suivre dans le cas du mot "no" voulant dire "aucun"...

Merci à l'avance.


----------



## jann

Le verbe s'accorde en nombre avec le substantif. 

_There are no differences. / No differences were found.
There is no difference. / No difference was found._

En anglais on peut mettre le substantif au pluriel dans une phrase négative lorsqu'il s'agit d'une situation où logiquement, on s'attendrait à un pluriel dans la version affirmative de la phrase. […]

Quand on fait la comparaison de deux choses, on peut très bien trouver plusieurs différences. Si on fait une comparaison exhaustive en examinant tous les points pertinents, et qu'en fin de compte on détermine que les deux choses sont identiques, on aura tendance à employer le pluriel (_no differences_) justement parce qu'on a considéré plusieurs éléments différents dans la comparaison.

Dans une situation où quelqu'un aurait pu indiquer ses préférences (au pluriel), ou encore dans une situation où plusieurs personnes auraient pu indiquer chacune leur préférence individuelle (au singulier), c'est qu'on aurait pu avoir pris conscience des "préférences" (au pluriel).  Et dans la phrase négative, on dira donc _No preferences were indicated_.  En revanche, lorsqu'il s'agit d'indiquer une seule préférence (e.g., côté couloir v.s. côté fenêtre) de la part d'une seule personne, on dira logiquement _No preference was indicated_.

_No consensus were was reached._

_Consensus_ (sing.) est une décision unanime.  Le mot n'apparaît quasiment jamais au pluriel, parce qu'on ne peut parler des _consensuses _(pl.) que lorsqu'il s'agit de plusieurs décisions distinctes, sur des sujets différents, chacune prise de façon unanime.


----------



## Mikamocha

Hello, I'd like to verify something in my French textbook. It says that one can use the plural form of a noun when using the definite article in a negative phrase. For example: Je n'ai pas d'ami*s* au Montréal. 

I have always only heard or seen it used in the singular form to the best of my knowledge. For example Je n'ai pas d'ordinateur (note that ordinateur is singular not plural). 

Is it ok to use the plural and if so,when would one use it? 

I hope this question makes sense! Merci!!


----------



## Franglais1969

Hi, 

I have an example for you:

-Avez-vous des bananes? _(Have you got any bananas?)_
-Non, Je n'ai pas de bananes._ (No, I don't have any bananas)

_As far as I am aware, (and please feel free to wait for confirmation on this), After negatives such as ne...pas, ne...jamais, ne...point etc, one uses "de" following a negative, instead of de l', du, de la or des, regardless of whether the noun is singular or plural.

As I said, please feel free to wait for a native French speaker to confirm this, but I personally am unable to think of a single time when this is not the case.


----------



## Wordsmyth

A negation such as "ne ... pas de" can be followed by either a singular or a plural noun, usually depending on whether you would normally expect one or several of the things in question, if there were any.

- "Je n'ai pas de* lit* dans ma chambre" (because normally you'd expect only one bed in a room).
- "Il n'y a pas de *fleurs* dans ce jardin" (because it's rare to find just one flower in a garden).

I you think about it, it's similar to English:
- "I don't have *a bed* in my room"
- "There are no *flowers* in this garden"

In the case of "Je n'ai pas d'amis à Montréal", it's in opposition to the idea of having friend*s*, so the plural is appropriate. If, however, I asked you "Est-ce que vous êtes allé voir un ami à Montréal ?", you might reply "Mais je n'ai pas d'ami à Montréal" (because I had already referred to "un ami").

By the way, "de" isn't a definite article.

Ws


----------



## Evington

Please can you tell me if it is grammatically correct to translate the phrase "In summer we don't wear *coats*"
as _En été nous ne portons pas de *manteaux*_.

The answer given in my textbook is _En été nous ne portons pas de *manteau *_.... which I would have used to translate "In summer we don't wear *a coat*".

I appreciate that the overall sense of the two phrases is the same .... after all people usually only wear one coat at a time! 

But I'm intrigued as to whether *manteaux* is grammatically correct in the first example.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

You can look in previous threads about it: 
[…]
pas de + singulier / pluriel - forum Français Seulement.

We each usually wear only one coat, so: _En été nous ne portons pas de *manteau*_.


----------



## Maître Capello

In English, the plural is typically used because there are several items (e.g., _coats_). In French, the singular is generally used because there is a single such item per person (either in total or at a given time).

In summer we don't wear coat*s* = _En été, nous ne portons pas de mantea*u*_.


----------



## Evington

Many thanks atcheque and Maître Capello!


----------



## Bezoard

Evington said:


> But I'm intrigued as to whether *manteaux* is grammatically correct in the first example.


Yes absolutely correct, even if there may be a preference for the singular.
If we compare the presence of "ne portent pas de chapeau" and "ne portent pas de chapeaux" in books, the results are 463/262, meaning that both are regularly used.


----------



## Evington

Thank you so much Bezoard .... that's exactly the information I was after.


----------

